# Why Does He Hide It There???



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, here is the question:

When Viktor has a pig ear, bone, toy, or even something he shouldn't be into, and he decided to hide it somewhere... it is always in MY stuff??? My bed, MY pillows, MY recliner, MY spot on the couch, MY laundry basket... never HIS bed, HIS crate, HIS pillows, HIS blanket???


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If it is in HIS stuff then it is not hidden. Not only that, he wouldn't want other animals 
going into HIS stuff looking for goodies.
Abby hides things behind furniture (where possible), laundry basket, or in a basket filled with magazines.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

He probably feels it's a safe place. Oz has stuff hidden everywhere... Under beds, behind things, places I don't clean frequently mostly. Every once in a while he brings out a toy and I'm like, where was that. This time of year is the worst because I'm getting ready for my New Year's Day tradition of a perfect house (cleanliness), as soon as the tree goes up, the toy hiding places get really weird.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

We always have to check our boots and shoes before we put them on. Wolfie likes to hide things in them. Yesterday, DH forgot to check his boots and stepped on a bone in there.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> We always have to check our boots and shoes before we put them on. Wolfie likes to hide things in them. Yesterday, DH forgot to check his boots and stepped on a bone in there.


Kinda like reaching under your pillow and finding a moderately chewed pig ear...


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Loki sent a bone to work with Chuck in his tool belt once.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett stashes stuff in our stuff too. She is usually hiding evidence of stuff she has chewed up. It took me months to find the remainder of my checkbook and the belt buckle (we got the belt back via several large "blaaappp" piles in the living room...) Our last dog was a digger....this is our first hider. 

She REALLY loves to put stuff under DH's pillow. We have to check for slobbery chewie things nightly. 

She gets really frantic if we sit on a couch cushion that she has stuffed something behind. It's funny...


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I find them in my pillow case quite often. They are also "hidden" in the throw blankets on the couch frequently. 

And it's always fun to sit on one in the chair.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Wolfiesmom said:


> We always have to check our boots and shoes before we put them on. Wolfie likes to hide things in them. Yesterday, DH forgot to check his boots and stepped on a bone in there.


 
LOL i'm just curious here..... WHAT DOES DH STAND FOR?!?!?!? I've been wondering about that for awhile.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

DH= devoted (or dear, darling) husband
As opposed to DB for wife


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Whenever I give my dog a bully stick, she walks around with it in her mouth and moans a little bit and then finally she hides it behind the couch or chair or speakers.

She will leave it there for weeks before she decides to chew on it.

They are so funny when it comes to that....


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Gunny has chewed a hole on the side of his bed and stuffs all his balls and toys in it. I also get a kick out watching him pretend to move "dirt" around with his nose to cover something he's hidden in the couch.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

mwiacek10 said:


> I also get a kick out watching him pretend to move "dirt" around with his nose to cover something he's hidden in the couch.


Does he dig "nests" in your carpet nightly too?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy hides stuff usually in the couch. By the way its usually food she has counter surfed for. Half eaten chicken breast and stuffing balls found after about 3 to four days. Ah the good times!Lucky just leaves stuff like on the steps to the basement or the deck.Always festive at 2:00am . Rawhides are often hidden by Daisy in the dirty clothes.I've washed quite few.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

DB??? I hope you meant DW!!!!

I find DinoCuz in my bed buried under the covers all the time....and the Ghost dog has a penchant for chewing paper - he has gotten 2 of my paychecks! Put them on the snack tray I use for phones & soda & remote, and he snarks them off into his crate! PIA to go to work and ask for a replacement because the dog ate it!!!

Lee


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

GSKnight said:


> Kinda like reaching under your pillow and finding a moderately chewed pig ear...


Hey, wait a minute, that was put there expressly for the
Pig Ear Fairy, so she'll leave a new one!!!!!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> DH= devoted (or dear, darling) husband
> As opposed to DB for wife


 
Why DB? Is that Devoted (or dear, darling) Bitch? 

Seems kinda unfair to me. 

Jelpy


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> Why DB? Is that Devoted (or dear, darling) Bitch?
> 
> Seems kinda unfair to me.
> 
> Jelpy


I was wondering that too LOL


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Does he dig "nests" in your carpet nightly too?


 

Yes, yes, yes......every night, right under the dining room table. It's usually right before we go to bed.:wub:


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Goofy dog :crazy: 

He just took his bone, stuck it in the corner, then pushed all the computer/modem/cable wires over it.


----------

